# Overhead Light Switch



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sure my 277RL is not the only Keystone model that has every overhead light on a wall switch but the overhead bedroom lights. I'm still trying to figure out why they didn't do that, but who can outguess those people?

Has anyone put their bedroom overhead lights on a wall switch? It would be easy enough to add a switch on the hollow wall with the other controls, but I don't know where there is a convenient 12 to tie into nor how the wiring for the overhead lights is routed. I could even put it on the side of the overhead cabinet. There is a 12V light under the cabinet, but I can't determine if it's wired with the overheads or how. As always, Keystone refuses to release any wiring information under the guise of protecting their products and owners.


----------

